# 6 Great Items for Starting Vegetable Seeds Right



## John1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you for sharing. The Hydrofarm Germination Station looks amazing, I think that is a bit to advance for my level . However the starter kits here is definitely a good addition for starters.


----------



## growing_seeds (Mar 31, 2011)

I love your starter pots. Gardening is simply a pleasurable activity.


----------



## Robert1 (Apr 12, 2011)

I always start my seedlings inside. So at various times of the year the window sills and spare bits of sunny floor space are filled with odds and ends of pots and trays.

I'm a good old fashioned thrift fan - or tightwad as my wife would say ;-) So I'm currently testing those cardboard tubes from toilet paper as pots for cauliflowers. I should be able to plant them straight out, tubes and all, without disturbing any root. In theory...


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Robert - the toilet papers tubes are an excellent item for starting seeds! I like using newspaper pots as well and they can be planted right in the garden. I use peat pots a lot too, but I'm rethinking my use of them because of the environmental impact of harvesting the peat.

I really like the idea of using newspaper and toilet paper rolls. 

Thanks for sharing your ideas!


----------



## heritage_seeds (Jun 26, 2011)

Absolutely a great hub - can't wait to get atarted. Excellent tips and most informative. A big thanks! Voted way up!


----------

